

Probabilistic Models of Cognition - tristanz
https://probmods.org

======
tristanz
This is an absolute work of art, if you take the time to digest what they've
done. In order to articulate a model of cognition, they have implemented a
probabilistic version of Scheme, that compiles to JavaScript, and that allows
for forward and _reverse_ simulation in the browser. Given a model that can
simulate forward from causes to effects, you can simulate backward (perform
inference) from observed effects to causes, all inline throughout the book.

------
long
I am one of the contributors to this project. This site is used as the
interactive textbook for a class taught by my PhD advisor at Stanford (Psych
204: Computation and Cognition)

Caveat emptor: the project is under very rapid development

Also, the code for this stuff is up on Github:
[http://github.com/probmods](http://github.com/probmods)

